# Early Hall Russell builds



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Am looking for the registration numbers of the following vessels. Gleneagles built 1884, North Sea 1888, North East 1890, North Breeze 1891. Can anyone help? Thank you, Graham


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Graham
Not much help I'm afraid.
Here's one:-
North Breeze A644 ON 98558 ( from 1903 Olsen Almanac )

The others:-
Gleneagles ON 88864 registered in Malta in 1885
North East lost 1893
North Sea lost 1894

If I find anything more. I will let you know.
Regards
Dave


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. One down, three to go!(Thumb)


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

*Hall Russells*

Here you go Graham, Sorry no port number for "Gleneagles"

Andy

*Gleneagles: *(A?) (1884 – 1933) (Iron)
O.N. 88864: 207g, 86n 135.2 x 23.3 x 11.3 feet
72 h p C.2-cyl by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen

22.11.1884: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd. No 238) for John Fleming Aberdeen (owner/manager) as *“Gleneagles”* A? 11.1884: Completed. 12.1884: Registered at Aberdeen A? 13.12.1884: Trial fishing trip ran to the south east of Aberdeen. 16.12.1884: Attacked by approx 150 local fishermen off Stornoway, Hebrides protesting against trawling in the Minch. 02.04.1885: Eight fishermen at Stornoway Sheriff Court fined £2.10s or ten days imprisonment for there part in the attack on the trawler in December. 03.1885: Owned by Gustaf Gollcher 
Malta (£8000). 03.1885: Converted to cargo/passenger vessel by Hall Russell (14 Saloon & 56 deck passengers) (217g/107n) (Cost £1100). 05.1885: Sailed Aberdeen for Malta. 1885: Aberdeen registry closed. 05.1885: Registered in Malta. 1919: Owned by Cassar & Manara, Port Said, Egypt. 29.10.1920: Involved in a collision in Port Said harbour with the Italian S.S.* “Cadmea” *(2302g/1918). Post1920: Renamed *“MISSIR”*. Undated: Renamed *“**ALEXANDRETTA**”*. Undated: Renamed *“PANDY”*. Pre1930: Owned by Yousef Eff Abdel Kader, Alexandria, Egypt. Pre1930: Renamed *“ABDEL KADER”*. 03.1933: Wrecked.


*North Sea**:*(A.245) (1888 – 1893) (Steel)
O.N. 94525: 121g, 23n 95.3 x 19.6 x 10.1 feet
50 h p C.2-cyl by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen

1888: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd. No 248) for North Line Steam Fishing Co Ltd Aberdeen (W. Pyper manager) as *“**North Sea**”* A.245. 1888: Completed. 1888: Registered at Aberdeen A.245. 17.11.1893: Sailed for the fishing grounds. 11.1893: Lost in unknown cir***stances with all hands, presumed to have been overwhelmed in a storm around 20.11.1893. 

*North East: *(A.473) (1890 – 1894) (Steel)
O.N. 94548: 123g, 0n 95.3 x 19.6 x 10.7 feet
60 h p C.2-cyl by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen

15.07.1890: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd. No 259) for North Line Steam Fishing Co Ltd Aberdeen (W. Pyper manager) as *“North East”* A.473. 07.1890: Completed. 01.08.1890: Registered at Aberdeen A.473. 21.12.1894: Left Aberdeen for fishing grounds & lost in unknown cir***stances. All eight crewmen lost.




*North Breeze: *(A.644) (1890 – 19??) (Steel)
O.N. 98558: 113g, 39n 95.6 x 19.4 x 9.7 feet
47 h p C.2-cyl by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen

23.04.1891: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd. No 265) for North Line Steam Fishing Co Ltd Aberdeen (W. Pyper manager) as *“North Breeze”* A.644. 04.1891: Completed. 30.04.1891: Registered at Aberdeen A.644. 1913: Owned by Gadus Fabriker Gothenburg Sweden (H. Larsson manager). 18.10.1913: Aberdeen registry closed. 1913: Renamed *“**ROSA**”*. 1913: Registered at Gothenburg. Undated: Renamed *“ELNA”*. 1920: Owned by Skandinavisk Bjergningskonpani Aalesund Norway. 1920: Registered at Gothenburg. 1920: Renamed *“GARD”*. 1926: Owned by Government of Iceland, Department of Lighthouses, Reykjavik Iceland. 1926: Registered at Reykjavik. 1926: Renamed *“HERMODUR”*.


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hermodur TFIA
Registered in iceland on 22-05-1924. Used as Lighthouse tender until 1947. (Deleted from the registry on 15-10-1948)

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the extra info Birgir
Andy


----------



## J Smith (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to see so much informatioon in answer to Graham's enquiry.
James Smith.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Yup, amazing! Thanks to all of you! Graham


----------

